# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Сайты без цензуры

## Charles Ward

Интересно, а остались ли еще форумы на тему самоубийства, свободные от цензуры (в том числе на обсуждение методов)? Мне как-то даже в англоязычной сети сложно найти такие; русскоязычные, похоже, все умерли. Лучшее, что я нашел, это группа в поддержку эвтаназии доктора Нитшке, которая, однако, дает доступ к своим материалам и форумам только платным подписчикам (не менее 85 долларов в год), и не знаю, есть ли в этих закрытых разделах своя цензура.

Понятно, конечно, что существованию таких ресурсов препятствуют всевозможные _органы_, особенно в России. Однако же свои сайты есть даже у чеченских боевиков (не говоря уже о продавцах наркотиков, распространителях порнографии, пиратах и т.д.), которых эти органы преследуют несравненно сильнее, и блокировки провайдеров относительно этих сайтов легко обойти (вот только что зашел на один :Stick Out Tongue: ). Было бы странно, если бы суицид оказался единственной в своем роде "запретной темой", в которой с цензурой все просто смирились.

----------


## zmejka

Charles Ward, ну так создавай в сети Тор, или где там? Суицид форум без цензуры, делов то?  :Wink:

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Charles Ward, ну так создавай в сети Тор, или где там? Суицид форум без цензуры, делов то?


 Где-то гайд видел по созданию сайта в i2p. Только зачем в тех сетях форум, если все на бордах там есть?

----------


## Гражданин

Скоро и борды позакрывают. Слава Императору!

----------


## Charles Ward

> я не совсем понимаю, зачем обсуждать способы суицида? Способы нужно использовать, пробовать, а не обсуждать. Человек хочет умереть - не должно ли ему быть пофиг на все эти нюансы "экзотических" способов су? Почему бы не сделать это обычным способом? Люди сами придумывают себе проблемы


 Во-первых, человек может плохо переносить боль и хотеть умереть настолько безболезненно, насколько это возможно, особенно если самоубийство избирается как способ избавления от боли, а не ее усугубления. Многие же общеизвестные способы могут быть очень болезненными. Во-вторых, я бы никогда не стал _пробовать_ совершить самоубийство. Уж если я решусь на такой шаг, я сделаю все возможное, чтобы совершить его правильно и довести дело до конца с первой же попытки, чтобы никто не смог меня остановить. Потому что для меня совершенно неприемлема перспектива застрять на полпути между жизнью и смертью, например, в коме, парализованным или слабоумным благодаря повреждению мозга. Самоубийство - явно не та вещь, в которой хорош способ проб и ошибок.

----------


## Charles Ward

> Где-то гайд видел по созданию сайта в i2p. Только зачем в тех сетях форум, если все на бордах там есть?


 Гм, я пробовал i2p... Он показался мне слишком медленным. В нынешней ситуации, когда блокировки легко обходятся с помощью бесплатных прокси и т.п., можно обойтись и обычным сайтом, пусть его и сразу же начнут блокировать все провайдеры.




> Charles Ward, ну так создавай в сети Тор, или где там? Суицид форум без цензуры, делов то?


 Может и создам когда-нибудь :Smile:  Пока что мне просто любопытно, почему такого до сих пор нет, тогда как есть полно ресурсов на куда более "запретные" темы. Потому что он никому на самом деле не нужен?

----------


## Charles Ward

> а насчет боли, инвалидности, комы - это отговорочки. Кто хочет сдохнуть - делает это без раздумий.


 Это не правда. Многие самоубийства были предварительно хорошо обдуманы. Как ни странно, не все люди имеют привычку действовать, не подумавши, как только чего-то захотят.

----------


## PhysX

alt.suicide.holiday
Это анлоязычная группа (конференция) в Google, появившаяся еще в 90х. Цензуры нет. Весьма известна и популярна. Я бы даже сказал - прославлена. Про сняли несколько док. фильмов и посвятили немало публикаций в прессе. Шумихи наделала в свое время.


https://groups.google.com/forum/#!fo...uicide.holiday
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alt.suicide.holiday

----------


## Charles Ward

> alt.suicide.holiday


 О, я уже видел этот ресурс. К сожалению, он до такой степени свободен от цензуры, что там, похоже, нет ни модерации, ни какой-либо внятной структуры.

----------


## zmejka

Дорит, "пробовать" можно конфетку, а не способ суицида )  тут уж знания по теме нужны.

----------


## zmejka

Charles Ward, "обойтись обычным сайтом"? А не высчитают ли тебя структуры типа ФСБ как основателя такого сайта? И не придет ли тебе повесточка кой куда?  :Wink:

----------


## Charles Ward

> Charles Ward, "обойтись обычным сайтом"? А не высчитают ли тебя структуры типа ФСБ как основателя такого сайта? И не придет ли тебе повесточка кой куда?


 Ну во-первых, обычный сайт еще не значит сайт, зарегистрированный на твое настоящее имя. Зарегистрировать-то и админить можно как раз через Tor и т.п., и при том не в России. Во-вторых, за что, собственно, привлекать к ответственности будут, и по какой статье?

----------


## zmejka

Charles Ward, вот "за что и по какой статье" это тебе могут доходчиво объяснить админ и модеры этого вот форума. Такой печальный опыт у них уже есть, насколько мне известно.

----------


## PhysX

> О, я уже видел этот ресурс. К сожалению, он до такой степени свободен от цензуры, что там, похоже, нет ни модерации, ни какой-либо внятной структуры.


 Потому то там и нет модерации и какой-либо цензуры, ведь это автономная группа, а не сайт.
Структура там аналогична структура раздела какого-нибудь форума - список тем и ответы в нем. Не богато, конечно, но тоже неплохо.

----------


## PhysX

> не нужен. 
> а насчет боли, инвалидности, комы - это отговорочки. Кто хочет сдохнуть - делает это без раздумий.


 Глупости. Импульсивные суициды достаточно редки.

----------


## Dementiy

Если бы в этом мире существовала справедливость (например, была разрешена эвтаназия и суицид-форумы), то не было бы необходимости отсюда уходить.  :Wink: 
Поэтому принимайте это (страх большинства перед суицидом), - как должное.

----------


## Reita

Мне как-то однажды  стало интересно-я один такой,в своём окружении-неравнодушный к смерти и интересующийся этой темой или в этом,собственно,нет ничего оригинального и мысли о смерти так или иначе посещают каждого,просто далеко не каждый в этом признается...
  И вот при более-менее подходящих ситуациях(пиво там,вечер,делать нечего и т.п.)начал от случая к случаю расспрашивать своих близких,друзей,хороших знакомых на эту тему:осознают ли они факт своей неминуемой смерти,думали ли хотя бы раз о самоубийстве и задумывались ли когда-либо о том,что ТАМ,ну и всё остальное,с этой темой близкое,и что вы думаете?
  95% людей вообще предпочитают не обсуждать эту тему,неохотно и без энтузиазма включаются в обсуждение,а когда я задавал им вопросы о суициде-не то,что была ли у них попытка или нет,а вообще,хотя бы раз в жизни всерьёз мелькала ли у них мысль об этом,то они с недоуменной улыбкой крутили пальцем у виска(образно)типа:типа,ты чё,сдурел,зачем мне это нужно?И они говорили правду в этот момент-я это видел.У меня создалось впечатление,что для людей разговоры о смерти-вообще что-то вроде табу.Они не хотят это обсуждать и стараются побыстрее сменить неприятную для них тему.То есть,выходит так,что думать о смерти это ненормально в общем понимании и чуть ли не аморально среди обывателей  :Confused:  Я в меньшинстве.Бред.Как-будто сами мысли о смерти могут её приблизить,мне кажется,что это какой-то инстинктивный,архетипный и подсознательный страх перед смертью у большинства и пока будет так(а так и будет),всегда тема суицида будет в так называемом,"табуированном поле" и под пристальным надзором соответствующих служб-всё это мы можем прекрасно наблюдать на примере последовавших не так давно репрессий в отношении многих сайтов,посвященных этой тематике;закрываются группы в соц. сетях,все передвижения в этом пространстве тщательно контолируются.Старший Брат хочет держать девиантов вроде нас под прозрачным колпаком.
  Я сам заинтересовался бы таким бы Thrue-hardcore сайтом,где нет никаких ограничений в обсуждениях и нет никакой дебильной "антисуицидальной" цензуры,в конце концов это личное дело каждого в отдельности,но не-ет,социум приказывает долго жить и сам факт того,что ты отказываешься от их мейнстримовых псевдоценностей,что ты выбираешь свой путь,сам этот факт их раздражает.Раздражает как мне кажется потому,что заставляет их самих задумываться о правильности всего того,что с ними происходит,порождает сомнения и их это бесит.Хочется закончить свой пост знаменитым внутренним монологом главного героя "На игле":
  [B]*Выбери жизнь. Выбери работу. Выбери карьеру. Выбери семью. Выбери большие телевизоры, стиральные машины, автомобили, компакт-диск плэйеры, электрические консервные ножи. Выбери хорошее здоровье, низкий уровень холестерина и стоматологическую страховку.*

*Выбери недвижимость и аккуратно выплачивай взносы. Выбери свой первый дом. Выбери своих друзей. Выбери себе курорт и шикарные чемоданы. Выбери костюм-тройку лучшей фирмы из самого дорогого материала. Выбери набор «Сделай сам», чтобы было чем заняться воскресным утром.

Выбери удобный диван, чтобы развалиться на нем и смотреть отупляющее шоу. Набивай свое брюхо всякой всячиной. Выбери загнивание в конце всего и вспомни со стыдом напоследок своих дружков-подонков, которых ты заложил чтобы выкарабкаться. Выбери будущее. Выбери жизнь.[/B*]

----------


## Nabat

Ну что же ты саму соль не процитировал? ) 
*Я выбрал себе другое… Почему? Какие могут быть почему, когда есть героин…*

----------


## Reita

Был бы торчком-обязательно процитировал бы  :Stick Out Tongue:  А так...корректно недосказал.

----------


## Nabat

А если не расценивать все в лоб, а как аллегорию? ;-)

----------


## Dementiy

Каждый человек имеет право на смерть.
Это его неотъемлемое право, которое должно быть закреплено в конституции наряду с правом на жизнь (как высшая ценность).

Увы, европейское общество еще не дошло до этого понимания.
Более того, оно умудрилось заразить своим невежеством и Восток (ту же Японию). 
Хотя изначально Восток уверенно опережал Европу в понимании самых важных мировоззренческих вопросов...

----------


## Reita

> Увы, европейское общество еще не дошло до этого понимания.


 И вряд ли когда-нибудь дойдёт.Менталитет совершенно другой,соответственно отношение к смерти кардинально другое.Япония и Корея традиционно лидируют в списках стран с наибольшим кол-вом суицидов на душу населения(будет подходящее время-создам тему)и в этих странах к самоубийству отношение всегда было...понимающим,я бы так сказал.Там самоубийцы не считаются психически нездоровыми,у людей совершенно иное понимание вопросов Жизни и Смерти.Там даже на похоронах совсем другая атмосфера.

----------


## Nabat

Корея лидирует уже который год. Япония в районе 5-7 места находится. Кстати, в десятке почти все страны пост-Советского пространства, а впереди их всех - Литва. Ну, тут все понятно. Мне интересно, что Китай далеко в этом списке с аналогичным традиционным азиатским отношением к смерти и к самоубийству (если не считать всплеск в Гонконге).

----------


## Reita

> Мне интересно, что Китай далеко в этом списке с аналогичным традиционным азиатским отношением к смерти и к самоубийству


   Кто его знает,может потому что китайцы хоть и безусловные монголоиды,но всё-таки другая ветвь(особенно южные),в отличие от корейцев и японцев,в чьей "родственности" не сомневается большинство этнографов.Взять тот же Таиланд или Филиппины-там уровень жизни на порядок ниже чем в России,но такой проблемы в принципе не существует.Сейчас суицид в Корее принял реально угрожающие масштабы-это основная причина смерти людей до 45-ти.Я думаю,что это вообще сложный паззл,все детали которого ещё предстоит собрать и проанализировать.

  Кстати,по теме:можете набрать в поисковике теги типа:форум самоубийц и выскакивает очень скудный набор сайтов по данной тематике,я был поражен,так как буквально прошлым летом,помню отлично,на аналогичный запрос без труда находился примерно с десяток сайтов как минимум.Сейчас же из "живых" их максиму 3,включая этот,на остальных последние сообщения в тредах уже покрылись пылью.Большой брат не спит.

----------


## Nabat

> Кто его знает,может потому что китайцы хоть и безусловные монголоиды,но всё-таки другая ветвь(особенно южные),в отличие от корейцев и японцев,в чьей "родственности" не сомневается большинство этнографов.Взять тот же Таиланд или Филиппины-там уровень жизни на порядок ниже чем в России,но такой проблемы в принципе не существует.Сейчас суицид в Корее принял реально угрожающие масштабы-это основная причина смерти людей до 45-ти.Я думаю,что это вообще сложный паззл,все детали которого ещё предстоит собрать и проанализировать.


 Ну японцы - те же корейцы, переехавшие на острова и устроившие там небольшой геноцид айнов) А потому, симпатий у меня к ним нет. И это не говоря про китайскую резню. Таиланд и Филиппины смирились с со статусом колонии, вот и все дела. У меня есть знакомые которые жили (именно жили, не отдыхали) там.  Если в семье там рождается девочка это хорошо - она может стать няней или проституткой, если мальчик  - не исключен случай когда несколько семей скинутся чтобы сделать ему операцию по смене пола для тех же целей.

----------


## Reita

> Ну японцы - те же корейцы, переехавшие на острова


 Ну да,если очень утрированно,то это как русские и украинцы примерно.Взаимная "любовь" кстати такая же  :Wink: 



> Таиланд и Филиппины смирились с со статусом колонии


 Есть такое.С самоидентификацией и национальной гордостью у них проблемы конечно и репутация всемирно известных "секс-туризм-направлений" увы,никак не способствует улучшению ситуации в этом русле.

----------


## Nabat

> Ну да,если очень утрированно,то это как русские и украинцы примерно.Взаимная "любовь" кстати такая же


 Смешались в кучу: кони, люди и залпы тысячи орудий.
Хотя есть некоторое зерно рациональности. Как японцы в свое время встали под знамена нацизма и фашизма, так и некоторые украинцы сейчас это делают.

----------


## Reita

> Смешались в кучу: кони, люди и залпы тысячи орудий.


 Не придирайся ) Я же неслучайно написал "очень утрированно".На морду не отличить?Не оотличить.Ну вот и всё  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nabat

> Не придирайся ) Я же неслучайно написал "очень утрированно".На морду не отличить?Не оотличить.Ну вот и всё


  Я отличаю японцев от корейцев и по фамилиям, и по иероглифам. Только у корейцев есть окружности в письме.

----------


## grey

> Интересно, а остались ли еще форумы на тему самоубийства, свободные от цензуры (в том числе на обсуждение методов)? Мне как-то даже в англоязычной сети сложно найти такие; русскоязычные, похоже, все умерли. Лучшее, что я нашел, это группа в поддержку эвтаназии доктора Нитшке, которая, однако, дает доступ к своим материалам и форумам только платным подписчикам (не менее 85 долларов в год), и не знаю, есть ли в этих закрытых разделах своя цензура.
> 
> Понятно, конечно, что существованию таких ресурсов препятствуют всевозможные _органы_, особенно в России. Однако же свои сайты есть даже у чеченских боевиков (не говоря уже о продавцах наркотиков, распространителях порнографии, пиратах и т.д.), которых эти органы преследуют несравненно сильнее, и блокировки провайдеров относительно этих сайтов легко обойти (вот только что зашел на один). Было бы странно, если бы суицид оказался единственной в своем роде "запретной темой", в которой с цензурой все просто смирились.


 Сейчас можно и способы размещать и закрытия не бояться вот только совесть не позволяет такое делать.

Если человеку надо он сам сообразит что как, ведь дурачок на суицид не решится, а у всех остальных есть голова которой можно много чего придумать и тщательно обдумать.

----------


## zmejka

Не согласна, что человек сам может сообразить, что да как, в плане способов су. Ну разве что у человека медицинское образование )  Нет, ну банально повеситься додумается каждый, конечно )   но что касается безболезненных способов, ну и надежных при том, тут уж сам не додумаешься. Много ведь неверной инфы есть в инете. Ну вот даже здесь буквально вчера человек писал, что собирается убиться с помощью четырех вроде, ложек соли ОО  И таких примеров ой как немало. 

Но если вот совесть не позволяет размещать способы, тогда уж ничего не поделаешь, да.

----------


## brusnika

Чтобы повеситься тоже детали конкретные  важны. а то  ведь можно  травмировать себе весь шейный отдел позвоночника, спинной мозг и прочее, да так, что мама не горюй.Кстати, повешение, по-моему, один из сложнейших способов. Куда проще застрелиться - ружьё было бы. Таблетки - тоже не айс, сидеть в обнимку с тазиком и  изрыгивать всё это не очень как-то, и противорвотные не облегчат состояние (проверено на себе). 
Тут нужны конкретные знания и детали, которые надо именно знать, а не cоображать или додумываться.

----------


## zmejka

brusnika, ну застрелиться - это кто умеет оружие в руках держать. А так - хватает в инете фоток самострелов, где буквально сдирали себе лицо ((   ну короче, это для профессионалов ) а остальные способы - нужна достоверная информация, да.

----------


## Nails

Это зависит от того, где расположен сервер!

----------


## Reita

Для всех тугодумов и искателей,подсказка-сайты судмедэкспертов и патологаанатомов.Вот кто профессионалы смерти,уж они-то всё знают.Правда разговорить далеко не каждого удаётся.Ну здесь уже главное желание.Кто захочет по-настоящему-тот сделает,всё остальное детские отмазки.

----------


## brusnika

> Правда разговорить далеко не каждого удаётся.


 а ты пробовал  разговорить  их что ли???..

 очень тухлыми и дешевыми понтами от тебя прет...

----------


## Reita

А чё там пробовать,не понял,это так сложно что ли? Пробовал,не пробовал,не писал бы.Ещё года 4 назад во время чудовищной депрессии зарегился на крупнейшем форуме медэкспертов;закосил под любознательного студента-медика и всё выуживал по чайной ложке нужную мне информацию.




> очень тухлыми и дешевыми понтами от тебя прет


 Да что ты,"дешевыми понтами",говоришь? И в чем же они заключаются,сможешь обосновать?В том,что я правду сказал,а правда колется? Ну такой уж я человек,что всегда говорю то,что вижу и чувствую напрямую.Что в сети,что в жизни,где угодно.Кто хочет по-настоящему-тот сделает-не так что ли?Для меня это аксиома и такой же очевидный факт,как и тот,что планета Земля круглая.Ну кто не сможет ЭТО сделать,если действительно захочет?Давайте детально разберемся.
 а)Клинические идиоты,которые не могут установить элементарную следственную связь между смертью и тем человеком,который потом работает с телом.Патологоанатом,да?Есть професссиональные сайты?Должны быть.Можно на них зарегистрироваться?Можно наверное.Вот элементарная логическая цепочка в этом умозаключении и для этого не нужен IQ даже в 90 баллов.

  Б)ТрУсы.Просто боятся.Душка нету.Много болтологии(чуть больше,чем всё),но сами-то они прекрасно знают в глубине своей душонки,что НИКОГДА этого не сделают и обречены будут влачить этот воз до самого логического конца.Что не мешает им,впрочем,постоянно фантазировать и болтать на эту тему с такими же фантазерами,как и они сами.

  В)Сомневающиеся.В принципе их можно было и не вносить в этот список,так как они то как раз по-настоящему и не хотят.Посещают мысли кого-то реже,кого-то чаще,но четко сформировавшегося желания и цели как таковой нет,иначе смотрите выше.Есть просто люди,которых притягивает сама смерть,интересующиеся этой темой,для них это непостижимая до поры до времени тайна,которую хочется разгадать.Наверное самого себя я бы отнес как раз-таки к этим людям.
  Поэтому все эти размазывания соплей на 100 страниц в духе:"Ох,я такой бедненький и жалкий,хочу умереть,да вот не знаю как,помогите люди добрые,чем можете!"-все это я называю детскими отмазками.Так оно,собственно,и есть.
  Ещё есть у кого-нибудь вопросы?Каждое свое слово обосную и за каждое готов ответить.

----------


## brusnika

> Патологоанатом,да?Есть професссиональные сайты?Должны быть.Можно на них зарегистрироваться?Можно наверное.


 "должны быть... наверное..."- сам  явно  не в теме, но рекомендует, клоун. так вот прежде ,чем давать какие-либо "советы"  и что-то там   рекомендовать  или подсказывать  - проверь это  на себе, а  потом  уже   выплясывай, кидая дешевые  понты, "философ" колхозный.

косишь  под  ярого противника "болтологии" и нытья, в способах  походу тоже  профан, что забыл тогда на СУИЦИД-форуме?

----------


## Reita

> "должны быть... наверное..."- сам явно не в теме, но рекомендует


 Мда уж,тяжёлый случай у тебя.Я сначало подумал было,что ты специально под тупую косишь,но потом понял,что ты не косишь.Потому что иначе любой адекватный человек понял бы,что таким образом я просто изображал на пальцах,как это делают для идиотов,ход и алгоритм примерного размышления,в ходе которого существо разумное пришло бы в результате своих поисков к сайтам судмедэкспертов.Ты хотя бы вот этот абзац поняла сейчас,нет?



> "философ" колхозный.


 Собственно,ничего другого и не ожидалось-когда у "опоннента" такого уровня развития заканчиваются какие-либо аргументы(если они вообще были изначально),то в ход идёт банальное хамство в стиле "сам дурак".Под твой уровень я опускаться не собираюсь,девочка,выпей валерьянки или какое там лекарство ты принимаешь обычно и не играй больше в игры,если за душой ни шиша,потому что продолжение может быть жёстче на порядок.

----------


## brusnika

> девочка,выпей валерьянки или какое там лекарство ты принимаешь


 да  откуда тебе, клоуну, знать о том, какое лекарство я принимаю и  принимаю ли вообще... Хотя, в принципе, можешь  и дальше придумывать то, что в башку взбредет, так же как и всё, что ты тут навыдумывал- "Депрессия...сайт...информацию выуживал"... -и после   чел. кричит и, напыжившись  от собственной  примитивно-идиотской  гордости, хлещущей  через  край, бьет  себя  в  грудь  со  словами: "кто хочет - тот сделает", а чё  ж с себя-то не начал..не сделал? 
 Тема называется "Сайты без цензуры", от тебя ни одной конкретной ссылки не поступило, одна  примитивная   "философия"  на тему "кто не сможет сделать это"..."пофилософствовать" можно и в другом месте, я думаю...
У меня тоже  была депрессия (из-за смерти близкого человека)и мне кажется, что я до сих пор из неё не вышла, тоже  искала  инфу, не смогла до конца  сделать  это,  спасли, но между мной и тобой  одна большая разница- меня не прет в разные стороны от дешевых понтов, я не кричу о том  людям, что "кто хочет - тот сделает", потому что я понимаю, что люди , которые сидят здесь не от сладкой жизни  пришли сюда, каждый что-то ищет, у каждого какие-то свои проблемы, визжать над ухом "кто хочет -тот сделает" человеку, которому  и без того плохо, и который, может быть, уже близок к этому- это не по-человечески. Если кто-то захочет, он это действительно сделает. и без напоминания  таких клоунов как ты, без твоих визгов разберется.
Хотя, в принципе, я думаю, что всё, что ты тут понаписал - выдумка, ибо не   быковал  бы   в таком случае...

----------


## Yrok25

> Понятно, конечно, что существованию таких ресурсов препятствуют всевозможные _органы_, особенно в России. Однако же свои сайты есть даже у чеченских боевиков (не говоря уже о продавцах наркотиков, распространителях порнографии, пиратах и т.д.), которых эти органы преследуют несравненно сильнее, и блокировки провайдеров относительно этих сайтов легко обойти (вот только что зашел на один). Было бы странно, если бы суицид оказался единственной в своем роде "запретной темой", в которой с цензурой все просто смирились.


 эти органы сами торгуют наркотой , порнухой и устраивают взрывы , ничего из этго они особо не преследуют ., россия уже на первом месте по наркоте и убийствам , что до су ресурсов то они по факту работают больше как клубы анонимных ... , помогают бороться с одиночеством , которая в свою очередь является самой распространенной причиной су
 так что закрытие ресурсов , очередная мера системы чтобы не дать никому объедениятся , очередная гадость от сумашедших князьков

----------


## Dementiy

> так что закрытие ресурсов , очередная мера системы чтобы не дать никому объедениятся , очередная гадость от сумашедших князьков


 Во-первых, людям не надо мешать объединятся. 
С этим они сами прекрасно справляются уже на протяжении нескольких тысячелетий (не могут объединится снизу).

Во-вторых, что такое "сумасшедшие князьки" или один большой "князь" перед одной человеческой ленью?
Так, камешек на пути, по сравнению с бетонной стеной в 3 метра.
Я уж молчу про человеческую жадность, эгоизм и глупость...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yrok25

> Во-первых, людям не надо мешать объединятся. 
> С этим они сами прекрасно справляются уже на протяжении нескольких тысячелетий (не могут объединится снизу).
> 
> Во-вторых, что такое "сумасшедшие князьки" или один большой "князь" перед одной человеческой ленью?
> Так, камешек на пути, по сравнению с бетонной стеной в 3 метра.
> Я уж молчу про человеческую жадность, эгоизм и глупость...


  утвердительная форма с претензией на истину в последней инстанции ?

----------


## Dementiy

> утвердительная форма с претензией на истину в последней инстанции ?


 Это не для тебя, это для других (чтобы могли сравнить и подумать сами).
Ты можешь верить во что угодно.

----------


## Yrok25

и обкурится

----------


## Reita

Все релевантные реплики полилога удалены вместе с твоими, а не одни твои.
Впредь отправляйте жалобы в пм или в соответствующую тему.
ф.р.

----------


## tower11

Собственно говоря, возможность создать сайт есть. Но вопрос в том актуален ли такой ресурс - это раз.
Ну и подкованность пользователей в техническом вопрос - это два, чтобы в случае блокировки доступа к ресурсу ркомом и провайдерами, люди знали, что есь TOR, VPN и другие способы чтобы зайти на сайт)

----------


## Ранний

Создавай сразу с зеркалами в Tor. Ну и заблокируют не сразу, я надеюсь. Сделай закрытый от поисковиков раздел, тогда дольше продержится. А спрос есть, да и народ потихоньку цензуру обходить учится. "Страницы боли", их так не хватает...

----------


## June

На википедии есть статья "способы самоубийства". Довольно подробная и, судя по всему, одобренная роскомнадзором, поскольку не заблокирована.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

В телеграме или Tor что-то есть?

----------

